# Just tried zero VOC primer



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a job that has no ventilation and requires a lot of priming. I've used Zinsser Bullseye 123 almost exclusively for years. It is a very good primer.

On this job I wanted zero VOCs if possible, so asked at the big box and they sold me Kilz Clean Start. I expected it to be junk (because it's zero VOCs), but was actually quite impressed with it. It goes on very smoothly (I'm brushing, not spraying), smoother than what I'm used to, and isn't prone to drips. It dried very quickly, and was able to paint over it and finish one area very quickly. It's very low odor, but of course the biggie is the low VOCs. If you work with this stuff a lot, that's pretty important.

I haven't looked up the specs on it yet. The nice thing about Bullseye is that it's rated for almost any surface (not rated for floors, though), so you pretty much know you're covered in almost any situation, even exterior. Nice, consistent results. I don't know about the Kilz yet, but preliminary results are good. It sure stuck to my hands…. still trying to get it off, which is the same as Bullseye, so that's a good indication (hate trying to get primer off, though).

I just wanted to let others know. I almost didn't try the zero VOC stuff, but am glad I did. Being safe is a good thing. )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the info

how is it to sand

and is it for paint only
or can it go under other finishes too


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I only had to sand it a tiny bit, so didn't give it a good test. Haven't read up on the applications. Will do that soon. As far as I'm aware, it's only for under paint.


----------



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

We did use some kilz, but it was the non low voc and definitely didn't apply or work as nice as the smart prime. Fwiw, I've had real good luck with smart prime. Not cheap (30/gal?), but zero voc and low odor. Excellent coverage and blocking. Dries super fast too. Says 1hr to recoat, 30m dry to touch. Usually less that that. Sands great. Been using it under some benjamin moore super spec hp oil, and things are going well.

Totally anecdotal, but I was trying to say- yeah, low voc can be just as good. 
. I'll give that no voc kilz a shot when i run out


----------

